# how to get rid of the pea green color in my pond



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ponds about two ac , looks like pea soup ,is there a chemical that will fix it?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

bountyhunter said:


> ponds about two ac , looks like pea soup ,is there a chemical that will fix it?


You prob need top water plants. Like lilly pads and water lettuce. My neighbor went the chemical route. Colored his pond baby blue. It worked.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Search "Copper Sulfate".


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Cutrine plus is an algaecide. if you only want to kill the algae be careful about what product you pick. Some products kill all plant growth. Look at any pond chemical suppliers website, they will have a chart of what chemicals kill what plants.


----------



## TobyGator (Jul 18, 2017)

Getting my fountain working again recently really helped with the algae. There's still plenty of goop on the bottom, but the pea soup on top is gone now.


----------



## Bassman1978 (Jun 25, 2016)

Put aerator in my pond and after a few weeks it really cleared the water up.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

hope the aerator I put in helps ita a 3/4hp puts out a lot of air. been two weeks don,t see a change. might have a pond pro come take a look.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Only run your bubbler at night as not to pump hot air into the pond raising the water temp. for the algae growth will help also. I won't run mine if it's above 75 deg.air temp.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the hot air tip, going down now and shutting it off.


----------

